# اوراق فى (distributed control systems(dcs



## engbelal (9 يناير 2009)

بعض الملفات وان تكون قليله ولكنها مفيدة فى موضوع distributed control systems
فى المرفقات:3::3::3:


----------



## سعيد شوقى الحسينى (11 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااا


----------



## سعيد شوقى الحسينى (11 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااا


----------



## taqi (15 يناير 2009)

mashkooooooooooooooooooor 3ala el ma3loooooma


----------



## mohammad_eeei (15 يناير 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## علاء الدين2 (16 يناير 2009)

جزيت خيرا خي الفاضل


----------



## msadek80 (19 يناير 2009)

بداية جميلة جدا فى Dcs 
شكرا و ربنا يوفقك


----------



## sam_meg75 (25 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااا*​


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ومشكور


----------



## muhrad (16 سبتمبر 2009)

Thank you very much and may Allah blesses you and your effort


Jazak Allah khair


----------



## mehdi09 (20 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بُلو (21 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم على هذا المجهود


----------



## Red-Storm (23 نوفمبر 2009)

* شكراً لك اخي وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## المحقق الهندسي (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخ eng belal مشكور على هذا الموضوع اللطيف والمهم في هذة الايام يرجى بيان الفرق بين الdcs,plc من ناحية الاستخدام والتركيب والنظام المعمول به ومدى استخدام كل منهما


----------



## mohamed saads (30 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you


----------



## mrmaxima (14 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك على النوته الجيده


----------



## jafartaj (30 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## hazem-z (9 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## المهندس ايون (13 مايو 2010)

جـــــــــزاك الله خيرا... والف شكر 
ولكن كنت اريد ان اعرف ما الفرق بين الـــ plc والـــ dcs ...؟؟؟


----------



## seifj (18 مايو 2010)

thanks


----------



## seifj (18 مايو 2010)

المهندس ايون قال:


> جـــــــــزاك الله خيرا... والف شكر
> ولكن كنت اريد ان اعرف ما الفرق بين الـــ plc والـــ dcs ...؟؟؟




http://ourinstrumentationgroup.com/DCSorPLC.pdf


----------



## خالد أبو العينين (19 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا , ان شاء الله مفيد


----------



## محمد محسن يوسف (20 أكتوبر 2010)

thanx


----------



## محمد محسن يوسف (20 أكتوبر 2010)

thanx
:75:


----------



## eng.abdullah aziz (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك مرفق مفيد جداا استمر


----------



## salmenhali (30 يناير 2011)

i can not open this file . i need ur advice please


----------



## مهندس العيص (5 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (27 فبراير 2012)

موضوع مفيد، جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

